# 1995 Pathfinder - CD Player and Speaker Install



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm having a lot of trouble find any info on how to put a CD player and speakers into my '95 pathfinder. I'll be swapping out my Pioneer DEH-4600 (I think it was.. whatever the 4something one is) and the Pioneer 6x8 3way and 2way speakers from my old Explorer.

First, I need to know how to remove the old headunit (Bose) from my pathfinder and/or how to remove the dash to get access to do it. I really don't have any idea where to start, or if the dash even needs removing (it did in my X).

Second, how do I get access to the speakers? I assume for the front pair, I need to remove the door panels. How to? As for rear speakers, they are ceiling mounted. How do I get access to those?

Third, what are the complications for the install? Will I need a wiring harness for the cd player, or antenna adapter plugs? Do I need to bypass a stock amp (if there is one)?

Any suggestions appreciated; I'm completely in the dark so far.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

aight you asked a lot ill try and answer a few of them... first why do you want to remove the ehad unit that is bose bose is awsome but anyways it should just come out and take a screw driver to it... yeah take your door panels off with a screw driver and put the speakers in there... if you already bought the speakers then you might be in trouble because they may not fit... you normally need to measure with the panels off first... if your speakers are mounted up high once again just unscrew them and it should come right out... everything should fit right into place if you have the right measurments if not you will have to get other speakers... hope that helped some


----------



## rwrusso (Aug 2, 2004)

*1995 audio install tips*

i also just replied to a post by 95nickpathy, i think, but this is what i've learned so far:

swaping head unit's is the easy part. take out the ash tray. then find the 2 screws underneath the air vents, i think. they're phillips, pointing up (you can see/feel the holes). after those are out, the whole middle dash assembly pops out, there are some clips on the lower sides might be tight. you'll then need to unpulg the harnesses for the cig lighter, hazards, etc. the radio is an ISO-DIN, meaning there are brackets and screws on the sides of the unit which mount it to the dash. those unscrew out, and there you go. unplug the harness, and the factory is out of there. your new unit will need an adapter if you plan on keeping the factory amps, which i did, and i'm glad now, cause i don't know what i'd do if i had to take apart my trunk to get at them (rear passenger side, behind the panel that comes off)

i'm starting to tackle the speaker issue myself. 5x7's in the front doors and the rear roof, small tweeters (don't know the size yet), in the front pillars and the rear roof. the front pillar trim panels pop off easily enough, and the rear speaker grills pop off easy too. as for the front speakers, i'm guessing you'd have to take the whole door panel off. one screw in the door handle (under a cover plug), the some more screws, and retaining clips. haven't done it yet, and i'm new to all this. the rear tweeters, well, i managed to pop off one of the grills, but i'm not so sure i was supposed to do it that way. looks like the whole roof interior needs to come down to get at them.

[email protected] if any other questions. hope that helped, if you still needed help. anything to add that you've learned since, please let me. i'm not so sure if i want to tackle speaker replacements just yet.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

man this post is over a year old do you actually think he is still here


----------



## just2wicked (Mar 30, 2011)

*putting speakers in the doors*

[you have to remove the panel from the doors on the front for the 5 by 7's, use a small flat headed screw driver to release the very back top ones, I'm not sure about the tweeters yet.]




Hey guys,

I'm having a lot of trouble find any info on how to put a CD player and speakers into my '95 pathfinder. I'll be swapping out my Pioneer DEH-4600 (I think it was.. whatever the 4something one is) and the Pioneer 6x8 3way and 2way speakers from my old Explorer.

First, I need to know how to remove the old headunit (Bose) from my pathfinder and/or how to remove the dash to get access to do it. I really don't have any idea where to start, or if the dash even needs removing (it did in my X).

Second, how do I get access to the speakers? I assume for the front pair, I need to remove the door panels. How to? As for rear speakers, they are ceiling mounted. How do I get access to those?

Third, what are the complications for the install? Will I need a wiring harness for the cd player, or antenna adapter plugs? Do I need to bypass a stock amp (if there is one)?

Any suggestions appreciated; I'm completely in the dark so far.

Thanks, Matt[/QUOTE]


----------



## just2wicked (Mar 30, 2011)

Instructions

things you'll need:
Small flat-head screwdriver
Phillips screwdriver
Panel removal tool
Front Door Speakers

1
Put the tip of your flat-head screwdriver underneath the edge of a small plastic screw cover located in the recess of the door armrest. Pry the cover off, then remove the Phillips screw located underneath it.

2
Slide the armrest backwards and remove it from the door panel. Remove the three Phillips screws behind the armrest location.

3
Pry around the edge of the door release the trim with a panel tool and remove the trim piece. Pry around the edges of the door panel until it is loose. Lift and remove the panel.

4
Unscrew the three Phillips screws holding the speaker in. Pull out the speaker and unplug the wires connected to the rear of the speaker.

5
Plug the new speaker in. Place it in the door and screw it into place.

6
Replace the speaker in the other door by using the same steps as detailed above. Test the speakers, then reassemble the door panels.



Read more: Speaker Installation for a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder | eHow.com Speaker Installation for a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder | eHow.com


----------

